# Inositol Relaxation



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

Took about 7 grams of inositol about 45 mins ago, and wow I feel relaxed. I didnt think think stuff had any potential. Funny, im almost in sort of a daze. :cig


----------



## jealibeanz (Oct 1, 2005)

What is it any why did your doc prescribe it? What else are you taking?


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

jealibeanz said:


> What is it any why did your doc prescribe it? What else are you taking?


It is supposedly a B-Vitamin. It is a supplement, so it can be purchased OTC. Im currently taking Paxil 10 mg at night. Do a google search for more info.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

I take inositol to cut my sugar cravings. It dulls my cravings. But out of sight(butter pecan ice-cream) out of mind works too.


----------

